# First Smoke with the Char-Griller



## grahd (Dec 6, 2009)

Did my first smoke with the Char-Griller, and something simple, RIBS!  used a rub from here and what can I say OMG  WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bbq engineer (Dec 6, 2009)

Grahd,

That's great on the success of your first smoke on the new rig.  There are a lot of good recipies here to try, and more great things every day.  It looks like you are gonna be busy for a while to try them all out!


----------



## raceyb (Dec 6, 2009)

You got my mouth all watering for some ribs and I don't see no ribs!  lol  Glad that everything worked out.  I told Santa to get ya a camera for Christmas so you can share that great lookin food with us in the future.

I'm goin to be doing some ribs for a Xmas party next Saturday, going to dry rub and lets em set up for 48 hours before slow smokin. I can't wait to see how they come out.

EDIT: I just saw your location.  I gradiated from Green run High School in yer neck of the woods and still have many friends there. Party on Virginia Beach!


----------



## grahd (Dec 7, 2009)

Have no fear, pictures are on the way!!!!


----------



## grahd (Dec 7, 2009)

Sorry one slab gone!

it was good eats!


----------



## jirodriguez (Dec 7, 2009)

Nice looking bark... mmmm.


----------



## warthog (Dec 8, 2009)

Nice looking ribs.  Love my Char Griller. It's a hog on charcoal but smokes great.


----------



## mballi3011 (Dec 8, 2009)

Well then congrats go out for your first smoke for sure. Now you just have to go get the camera and take some pictures (Qview here) and then get ready for the wife/ girl freind / kids heck somebody out there us gonna make fun of you aboout that Qview but you just tell them that we caused you to make it taste that good and you have to pay us back. Cause You know:
We are the Kids and You have the Candy


----------



## scpatterson (Dec 8, 2009)

Glad the ribs worked out for ya..... Did you do the Mods to your Chargriller??????


----------



## grahd (Dec 8, 2009)

nope not yet.  will extend the smokestack soon, and I gotta get that info to Char-Griller for the ash grate that broke.


----------



## jirodriguez (Dec 8, 2009)

I discovered my best method for getting heat v. long burn v. fuel consumption is to put one unlit chimney of lump in my basket then dump a lit chimney of briquets on top of that. If it is not windy and above 45-50'ish degrees I can get a solid 3 hours out of it, with a chamber temp of 225-250°  before I have to add another lit chimney. I used to use all lump, but I went through it really fast... lol.


----------



## grizandizz (Dec 8, 2009)

That's exactly what I do with my Webers, I can get a 4-5 hour smoke without adding fuel. Works well!


----------



## jirodriguez (Dec 8, 2009)

Of course it took me 6 months to figure that out.... oh well, Royal Oak made some extra off of me in lump sales... lol.


----------



## warthog (Dec 9, 2009)

I get about 4 to 5 hours. I never add lit charcoal, just dump is some more lump and let the remaining coals ignite them. Also use the basket mod.


----------



## blue (Dec 9, 2009)

Great Job! Congrats on the first CG smoke.


----------



## jirodriguez (Dec 9, 2009)

Nice basket - I went cheaper and bought the BBQ WOK, only holds about half of what that basket will... lol. But that is next on my to do list - I have seen that basket mod and really like it, especially for the longer smokes.


----------



## olewarthog (Dec 10, 2009)

Here's how I build my fire using the CharBroil shaker basket. I use briquettes & mix some chunks in. I leave the open space at the front left corner so the fire burns back against the air flow coming from the side vent.







I have a generic chimney that is smaller than the Weber's a lot of people use. I fill it only about 3/4 full. 







I use the hand test on the chimney. I put my hand over the top of the chimney & if I can only get "one Missi.... ouch" 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 then I dump it.







When its time to add more bricks. I shake the basket to get rid of as much ash as I can, then rake the lit coals to the front left corner. Depending on how much longer I intend to cook, I will add 1-2 chimneys of unlit to the empty side of the basket.


----------



## jirodriguez (Dec 10, 2009)

.... one Missis.. ouch! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





LOL... I like that will have to remember that one heh-heh.


----------



## schmoke (Dec 10, 2009)

Man, I can't believe how much I'm learning about my Char Griller.  You guys are amazing.  I will have to try the charcoal basket mod next season (right now its 12 degrees outside).

I heard somewhere about a mod consisting of a dryer hose attached to the smokestack, can someone explain this to me.  What does it do and how do you attach it?


----------



## markcp (Jan 13, 2010)

Did someone say Modded Char-Griller?  I can not take the credit for the mods to this beast, but I love them.  Turned into a reverse flow, change to fire basket and lined to provide a bit more metal to heat up.  Oh, did I mention the aluminum wheels and spinners?

I have made brisket, ribs, pork loins, salmon, halibut and a bit of everything off this.


----------



## marty catka (Jan 13, 2010)

MArkcp, nice CG unit there.  Who put it on wheels, you?

Schmoke, check out my post under Smokin Pro in Charcoal smokers.  I've got pics of the stack mod there.  3" flexible aluminum dryer vent hose brought down to grate level.


----------



## markcp (Jan 13, 2010)

The guy that I bought it from, worked in a company that modded golf carts.  Thats where wheels and spinners cames from.


----------



## schmoke (Jan 13, 2010)

Hey Marty, thanks for the heads up on your post.  I'll be sure to check it out.  Man this place is great.  I can't believe how much I'm learning here.  I can't wait for better weather.


----------



## alelover (Jul 21, 2010)

Hose clamps. I didn't have one big enough so I used a piece of copper wire I stripped from some 10-3 I had laying around.


----------



## duffman (Jul 21, 2010)

Is that dryer tube alelover?


----------



## alelover (Jul 22, 2010)

Nope. It's a piece of 8" AC duct. I cut it length wise and mangled it into shape. Then riveted it. You can see my whole half-ass mod here.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/fo...griller-mods-from-junk-around-the-house-qview


----------



## grahd (Nov 4, 2011)

Ok guys/gals, after 2 years on the first CGSP w/SFB I finally had to replace it.  weather took it's toll.  Replaced again with a CGSP w/SFB, again not without issues, this time the SFB grate plate welds broke off before I even opened it.  All that aside, the last one I used for Smokin' and Grillin'.  not this time, exclusive for Smokin'.  and to help prevent exposure to elements, got the nice cover from CG when I got the smoker. 

Did some mods this time, Took the Charcoal grate, flipped it upside down, since it isn't going to be used for grilling, no point.  Picked up 2 $8 thermo's at Home Depot, drilled appropriate holes at just above grate level on each side and mounted up the Thermo's. 

Oiled the inside down with Canola oil and seasoned it up.  did the same on the outside but with one glitch, the SFB paint bubbled up and I have to hit it with Hi-Temp paint.  I have to do the chimney extension inside and I need to do the 1/2" angle iron trick and the stove rope to seal it up.

Built a shaker box out of expanded steel, looks like crap will end up re-doing it.  So far the temps are about 20 degree difference from left to right, gotta figure that one out. 

Anyone here got some easy ideas for balancing the heat a little better.  and I will post some pics tonite if the rain stays away.


----------



## sethm (Nov 20, 2011)

Is there a tread with more pictures of the reverse flow one?  I've been kicking around the idea of doing that myself and that one looks awesome!

-Seth


----------

